# fresh shrimp



## fowl intentions (Jun 3, 2012)

When you guys use fresh peeled shrimp in the surf, are you using the whole shrimp or cutting it?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Just enough to cover the majority of the hook


----------



## fowl intentions (Jun 3, 2012)

Should it be threaded onto the hook in the same fashion that you would a soft plastic bait, or just hooked through one portion? Using circle hooks, so im concerned with blocking the gap in the hook.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I use circles as well, I thread it on the hook but use a small enough piece that it only goes about half way up the shank.


----------

